# Pregnancy: Signs & How to take care of a pregnant female? Suggestions please.



## Beautynut

First, I apologize if this is a ridiculous question, but I am completely clueless when it comes to taking care of a pregnant pit bull.

With that said, _I need help from the educated and experience members with breeding experience._

I bred my dog yesterday for the first time. 
She is over 2 years old, and this was her 3rd heat. 
She had been in heat for about a week, and her cycle typically lasts about 2 weeks. 
Therefore, I assumed in the middle would be appropriate. 
They were 'together' for about 25-30 minutes, and I'm not sure if I will be able to take her back tomorrow for another date.  
She didn't resist - all in all things went fine.

So, please forgive my ignorance, but *I really need to know about these questions:*

*1. When will I recognize any signs of pregnancy?*
*2. How and when should I change her diet for pregnancy?*

3. Should I start adding vitamins into her diet or possibly wait until shortly before (or after) birth to add calcium to her diet?

4. Can I give her regular milk at night?
5. Are there any particular foods or brands that I should consider?

All I basically know is 59-63 days of gestation until she gives birth, but I do need more education than that. 

Again, I truly appreciate any tips and advice on this, because I am very inexperienced and what to do the absolute best for my dog while (or if) she is pregnant.

Thank you so much for your time and help.
I truly appreciate it.

By the way, I am not 'the breeder' in charge, but I will be the one taking care of her, so please don't think that she was 'just bred' without any thought of the future. I just want to take the very best care of her in the mean time and have healthy puppies.

I do respect everyone's opinion on breeding and overpopulation, but I truly am not trying to turn this into a debate or argument. I simply want to know the best steps of helping my dog have healthy puppies.

Again, I respect all opinions and appreciate your time and help.


----------



## performanceknls

I will not go into the speech of if you do not know how to take care of a pregnant bitch you have no business breeding...... I am sure the other members will go on about that, but what is done is done right?

This is the best website for learning how to care for a pregnant bitch and whelp puppies. I love this website even for experienced breeders it is a good reference place.
Make sure you scroll down to the bottom of the pages and look at all the topics is covers, there is even a dog pregnancy calendar so you can estimate the due date. Also set money side as breeding can be very expensive and if you bitch needs a c-section that is 3,500 at the vet!

Pregnancy Guide PRE-Natal Care, Breeding your dog

Oh and so you know you have to be an authorized breeder of this site to try and sell puppies here at GP.com so make sure you contact a mod if you want to advertise. Consider this the official warning, if you advertise without being approved you will be banned. This is not advertising so don't worry about this thread.


----------



## American_Pit13

Actually we had this conversation with you several months ago when you where wanting to breed and had no idea what you where doing.....Guess you didn't value our advice then, so you will just pick and choose whos advice you want to listen to.


----------



## aimee235

If you are not the breeder in charge I would say ask the person who is. If your dog was bought on a contract or something where they get to breed her when they want then they may want her taken care of a certain way. They should be there to help you with any questions even if you have to call them all the time to ask.

I'm sure Performance's link will be good for you to check out as well.


----------



## Beautynut

> I will not go into the speech of if you do not know how to take care of a pregnant bitch you have no business breeding...... I am sure the other members will go on about that, but what is done is done right?


I completely understand and respect this opinion.
However, I am not the main breeder. 



> Oh and so you know you have to be an authorized breeder of this site to try and sell puppies here at GP.com so make sure you contact a mod if you want to advertise. Consider this the official warning, if you advertise without being approved you will be banned. This is not advertising so don't worry about this thread.


Absolutely!
No, I won't be selling or advertising.

Thank you so much for the website.
That is all I wanted.
Thank you.



> If you are not the breeder in charge I would say ask the person who is. If your dog was bought on a contract or something where they get to breed her when they want then they may want her taken care of a certain way. They should be there to help you with any questions even if you have to call them all the time to ask.


Will do.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Beautynut

*Excellent website -* that is exactly what I needed.

Again, I am not trying to turn this into a debate or argument.

I am very grateful for the help.


----------



## bahamutt99

I realize you aren't trying to turn this into a debate, but there is something genetically ingrained in me that makes me ask questions like this, so bear with me. *ahem* Does this female have any worthwhile titles in the show ring or working sports? Has she had her health-testing done? (OFA hips, elbows, patellas, cardiac, thyroid, CERF, etc) What about the stud she was bred to, does he have these things done? I hear what you're saying about being 'not the main breeder,' but as you have referred to her as *your* dog, it stands to reason that you had a say in what happens with her. (I mean, I'm assuming nobody held a gun to your head while your girl was in heat and forced a stud on her.) So I'm just trying to figure out if there was any real reason to breed this litter in terms of how it would improve the breed overall.

ETA: And if she hasn't had these things done, do you plan on spaying her after her puppies are weaned? I realize that her offsping will go out into the world to become the next breeding generation -- most people balk when you tell them to neuter puppies before they leave their care -- but you can at least stop the cycle before litter #2. Right?


----------



## PatienceFlame

*Smacks face and sighs.*


----------



## Beautynut

bahamutt99,
I truly appreciate your time in replying to my thread.


----------



## Akasha

It is such a wonderful joy to see puppies being born, and watching them grow. The closet I ever came to breed was 2 litters from a rare cat.
Egyptian Mau - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The first litter cost oh say around 5600$ dollars, because she had to have a C-Section - then the food, shots, and contacts to be signed by new owners. Both parents were papered, and had show potiential and several rewards from show competitions.

The second and FINAL breeding was BYB - My father let our cat out in heat and of course she got knocked up. All kittens went FREE to a good home (we thought it was a false pregnancy), shortly after see was spayed!

Before I went into breeding with our cat, I saved up and did research. All contacts were certified by court/state.

I think its very unwise to jump into breeding if you are clueless. Not only does it make you irresponsible, but then your stuck with a litter and out of money. I'm not trying to flame you for your choice, what is done is done. I merely asking you to reconsider, for the sack of the media, and the irresponsible owners.

We are planning to add an addition to our family in another 6-8 months or so, and are going through a CERTIFIED breeder. Are you certified? When we get this new addition we are going to keep our new addition for show purpose (this dog will be fully papered). In addition to this, according to the state of Nevada you must either be a certified breeder, or have a dog for show purposes in order to keep the dog entacted. In order to do so (because its against the law in Nevada) - We must go to Las Vegas and take a special class (which can be costly) - this will enable us to keep our entacted and will keep us from being fined. We also have to sign a type of, lets say promissory letter that states we will NOT breed our dog for BYB breeding.

Las Vegas council mandates spaying, neutering of dogs, cats - Breaking News - ReviewJournal.com

*I hope you understand how important it is to be SURE that your breeding for the right reasons. Breeding for extra money, is wrong in my eyes!!*


----------



## Beautynut

Akasha,
Thank you for your reply, and I completely understand your point.

I wish you the absolute best with the new addition - please keep me posted if you can.


----------



## centralvalley209

*sorry excuses for people that are suppose to be here to help!!!*

I came across this forum while trying to research how to take care of my pregnantt pit ull. I done it twice already but it never hurts to try and learn more right. IM NOT LICENSED BREEDER, I HAVE HELPED MYPIT BULL HAVE WO HEALTHY LITTERS SO FAR AND I THINK YOU GUYS ARE UPTIGHT MISERABLE ASSHOLES. THE WOMEN JUST ASKED FOR SOME ADVICE! WHY DO YOU GUYS HAVE THIS FORUM FOR IF THOSE are the kind of responses you give??????????????? POINTLESS!!!!!!!!! 
TO THE WOMEN: DONT KOW WHEN THIS WAS BUT THERES NOTHING TO TAKING CARE OF A PREGO PIT. NO SPECIAL DIET. JUST GIVE HER A GOO BRAND OF DOG FOOD...ASK ABOUT BRANDS THAT HAVE EXTRA VITAMINS FOR PREGO FEMALES...GIVE HER LOTS OF ATTENTION AND LOVE AND SHE WILL DO GREAT!

SEE YOU LATER GO.PITBULL.COM...OH AND YOU SURE WOULD THINK THAT YOU GUYS ARE SUPPOSE TO CARE ABOU THE PITBULLS!!! INSTEAD OF GIVING GOOD ADVICE FOR CARING FOR THE PIT ALL YOU DID WAS ITCH AND CRITISIZE THE WOMEN!!! WAY OFF COURSE THERE AREN'T YOU GUYS???????? LOLOLLOL YOU SHOULD DELETE THIS SHIT!!!!


----------



## Sarah~

centralvalley209 said:


> I came across this forum while trying to research how to take care of my pregnantt pit ull. I done it twice already but it never hurts to try and learn more right. IM NOT LICENSED BREEDER, I HAVE HELPED MYPIT BULL HAVE WO HEALTHY LITTERS SO FAR AND I THINK YOU GUYS ARE UPTIGHT MISERABLE ASSHOLES. THE WOMEN JUST ASKED FOR SOME ADVICE! WHY DO YOU GUYS HAVE THIS FORUM FOR IF THOSE are the kind of responses you give??????????????? POINTLESS!!!!!!!!!
> TO THE WOMEN: DONT KOW WHEN THIS WAS BUT THERES NOTHING TO TAKING CARE OF A PREGO PIT. NO SPECIAL DIET. JUST GIVE HER A GOO BRAND OF DOG FOOD...ASK ABOUT BRANDS THAT HAVE EXTRA VITAMINS FOR PREGO FEMALES...GIVE HER LOTS OF ATTENTION AND LOVE AND SHE WILL DO GREAT!
> 
> SEE YOU LATER GO.PITBULL.COM...OH AND YOU SURE WOULD THINK THAT YOU GUYS ARE SUPPOSE TO CARE ABOU THE PITBULLS!!! INSTEAD OF GIVING GOOD ADVICE FOR CARING FOR THE PIT ALL YOU DID WAS ITCH AND CRITISIZE THE WOMEN!!! WAY OFF COURSE THERE AREN'T YOU GUYS???????? LOLOLLOL YOU SHOULD DELETE THIS SHIT!!!!


Actually.... This thread was incredibly tame compared to others I've seen where the original posters were torn to shreds. I see people expressing disappointment but still offering help that the OP said was very helpful and thanked the posters for. The responses had plenty of concern for the dogs, since BYBs are a huge part of the problem with pit bulls currently. The rudest post I've seen so far is yours. Not to mention this topic is from 4 years ago, I really don't understand the reasoning of joining the forum just to bring drama into a very, very old thread that didn't even have any drama?

I actually hope you do stick around and learn some things, like maybe spaying your dogs since you are not a licensed breeder but have still put your dog through the stress of 3 litters, but I have a feeling this post has earned you a ban.


----------



## ames

Why would you breed if not a licensed breeder? Where of guy get such a license lmao who offers to license people as dog breeders lmao

I stopped reading after that.... SCREW CAP LOCK

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Dahltwins

Well I have a question I have two pit bulls without papers and both are the most amazing dogs I've ever had I kept them apart living in the same home no fence either for Bella's first heat even though rocky was such a sad puppy about being away from his lady. What tests should be done before I breed if I choose too and what are people's opinions on that? I know the mothers of both of them had papers but at the time I didn't care at the time cuz I was against having any cats or dogs that are not spayed/nuetered so I didn't think this would be an issue. Can I still get papers for them? Also I have never shown my dogs but we have a home based business and so many people comment constantly on how beautiful our dogs are and want a puppy if we ever breed. I could care less about the money but my dogs are amazing and it really seems like a shame that such beautiful genes get wasted. You all seem to know a lot so please comment if you happen to read..


----------



## ames

Lots of people have amazing pups. Totally not just the reason they should be bred. I don't agree with breeding for pet purposes. If you plan a litter some or all may wind up being pets but that's not what I think the goal should be. Everyone is different. Not sure if you can save and zoom in on this or not.

Try to strive for the far right and one day you may get to that point.


----------



## ames

These all say pretty much the same thing


----------



## BCdogs

That's a great resource, Ames. Thanks for posting. 

Honestly, there's absolutely no reason to breed unproven, possibly mixed breed pets. There are thousands in shelters that are killed regularly due to lack of space. I highly suggest you encourage these people that want a puppy to go out and adopt one. There will be tons just as sweet and beautiful as your dogs waiting for a home.


----------



## HeavyJeep

Yeah but... my petbulls are the most adorable things ever and they live together and they are both awesome so I am gonna breed them to make more..right..

Tell you what, I am gonna breed my female, with very very little knowledge about any of the process first.. then and only then will I be interested in finding out how to do it. jeez


----------



## Jen A

Gently... I can show you 45 truly amazing dogs right now that are in a no-kill rescue and need adoption. I can show you twice as many in local kill shelters. Some of those dogs no doubt are pure bred and pedigreed - but we don't have access to that information anymore.

Unless you are breeding to improve the breed, you are only adding to the overpopulation already needing homes. Yes, if the parents were pedigreed, you can get that information and register your own dogs. You need the pedigree for both the mother and father for your dogs to be considered pure bred. Without those papers from both parents, your dogs are considered mixed-breed. That's not a bad thing - I happen to love my mutts - it's just reality.

For the puppies. What is your plan if they don't all find homes? Or if those homes don't work out? Will you take the dogs back? Can you afford to feed and vaccinate the litter? Can you afford a C-section and emergency care if things go wrong?

Another thought because it isn't clear from your post... Are your dogs both from the same litter? If so, you really want to think again about breeding them.


----------

